# Investments



## Ams-21 (Jul 13, 2014)

Hi everyone I'm looking for jobs in UAE or Qatar in investments and was looking for some help and guidance as the best places to get more info. Can anyone help as I have been working in Financial Services in the UK for over 13yrs


----------

